

Google's Discontinued Services - known
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2006/12/googles-discontinued-services.html

======
xzx
This is an obsolete article.

Google voice search is available on the iPhone.

Google keyboard shortcuts are available through google labs after signing in.

